# 57 different pesticides found in poisoned honeybees



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Is this supposed to be research? Or is this a reporters interpretation of old facts and information that they have dug up and are circulating again and again and again?


----------



## bchains (Mar 22, 2015)

@orthoman: this popular press piece reports on research published in Feb 2016 by Kilijanek et. (academic authors from a Dept. of Pharmacology and Toxicology) is in a peer-reviewed scientific journal. So yes -- it's "supposed to be research" and not old facts as you carelessly suggest. 

Text of the paper from the Journal of Chromatography here:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0021967316300012


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good thing they banned neonicotinoids there. Now they can start working on banning all of those other things.


----------



## M&M (May 8, 2016)

Thank you! Would be interesting to see the correlation between pesticide contents and collapse rates..


----------

